# My 50g



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

So i traded my turtles this week thus opening up my 50 gallon to new adventures!! I have a Eheim Ecco 2231 and Stingray 15 for filter and a 150w fluval tronic heater. Light is a sunblaster 36 inch from Pat aka Mykiss. Fish that live in peace what a concept! I am used to the big mean buggers but i like the colours that will come of thesse guys!

Fish list:

1- L144
4- Firemouths
5- Bolivian Rams
4- Kribs
1- senegal bichir (3 inches)
9- Giant Danios

Pics:


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

Nice tank man! I like the selection


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks yeah i wanted colour and for it to be simple.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Nice fish! Such pretty firemouths!


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

they are turning out very nice!!! i cant wait for the fish to grow into their colours!


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice tank buddy


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

Where did you find the firemouth's ?


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Nice pictures. What camera/phone are you shooting with?


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice fish and great pics. 

Why do you keep the water level so low?


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Very handsome fish! I love kribs and Bolivian rams. Both of them can become territorial if they pair off and spawn, though, so don't be surprised if you see a bit of chasing going on when they're older, in the bottom area of the tank. 

I've never seen giant danios. They do look very good with the rams.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

The Firemouths came from Rogers. I use a Nikion D60 with Sb-600 flash. The water leval is low cose i had turtles in there into till mid last week and i havnt done a water change yet. They had a floating basking area but i didnt want it to close to the heat lamp so they wuoldnt burn them selfes.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

new pics!!


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

dont mind the dirty glass...


----------

